# Unusual visitor



## Katherine (Jan 2, 2012)

Well here is someone I did not expect to see on the wall of one of my juvenile habitats! Poor fellow seemed confused; we moved him to a nearby tree but not before sneaking a picture! I know it's not a tortoise but I though it was too awesome not to share... Hope it's okay to post!


----------



## Tccarolina (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, was this recent? Everything still looks green.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats cool, hope it wasn't to far from its home...


----------



## wellington (Jan 2, 2012)

Just hanging around. Very cool. 
I like the look of your enclosure, what i can see, could you post better pics of that? I love seeing enclosures to get ideas for when I need to build one outside.


----------



## Katherine (Jan 2, 2012)

Its green all year here, save a few plants & my deciduous trees. If you notice my hibiscus tree and bush which should be in the background are completely barren/dead looking...they do this every winter with the first cold night. And we see bats often/Have bat houses on the barn, not sure why this one was so low to the ground hoping he is okay. He scurried right up the tree we put him in so hopefully he will be fine.



wellington said:


> Just hanging around. Very cool.
> I like the look of your enclosure, what i can see, could you post better pics of that? I love seeing enclosures to get ideas for when I need to build one outside.



Yeah definitely; I have been meaning to get some up and some of all my kiddos as well. My husband has tortoise thief paranoia so I need to find or take some pictures that do not have road visible landmarks in them and then I will upload them.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jan 2, 2012)

That is awsome!


----------



## Laura (Jan 2, 2012)

good thing torts cant get rabies... hope you were careful when handling... and all your pets with fur and current on vaccines.. 
bats are cool tho...


----------



## Katherine (Jan 2, 2012)

Laura said:


> good thing torts cant get rabies... hope you were careful when handling... and all your pets with fur and current on vaccines..
> bats are cool tho...



Fortunately all of my pets stay current on vaccinations; and I checked my shelled kids for bites/visible trauma (none). The only reason I really moved it is so my pets would not have contact with it. Def covered face and body and wore gloves prior to moving; unwilling to take any chances. I have had rabies shots (loooong time ago) after a feral cat bite and have also seen bat teeth...even if its a healthy bat I would not want to be on the receiving end of that! It was such a fun surprise to see him just hanging there : )


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks awesome, 
my family like to sit in the garden drinking a few beers in the warmer months just watching the bats last year, i took tiago out to enjoy the fresh air too!!
(Not alcohol!)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 2, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## wellington (Jan 2, 2012)

tyler0912 said:


> Looks awesome,
> my family like to sit in the garden drinking a few beers in the warmer months just watching the bats last year, i took tiago out to enjoy the fresh air too!!
> (Not alcohol!)



Tyler 0912 I haven't seen a post from you in a long time. I thought maybe something happened. Everything is okay? Your one of the familiar names I remember from when I first joined. No i am not your stalker  You use to crack me up, you and some of the others, that is why I noticed you haven't posted for a while, at least not any place I have been reading.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jan 3, 2012)

wellington said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks awesome,
> ...



Pm'd you! Dont want to high jack the thread! 
And thanks for noticing!


----------



## CT Grim (Jan 3, 2012)

Very cool pic! Last critter I caught sitting on my wall was a barn owl. Not worried about my adult sullys (50+lbs), but we keep a close eye on our little juvy and the chihuahuas.


----------



## Katherine (Feb 19, 2012)

Another winged critter popping by for a hello;


----------



## Zamric (Feb 19, 2012)

katherine said:


> Another winged critter popping by for a hello;
> View attachment 17085



he looks like he is looking for lunch! Hide the babies!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 19, 2012)

Aw that's just a little baby owl. He must have just fledged.


----------



## Katherine (Feb 26, 2012)

And again...


----------



## Zamric (Feb 27, 2012)

what a cutie!


----------

